# Mayfield Lodge, Southampton. (Pic Heavy)



## waley_bean (Jun 4, 2011)

Mayfield Lodge was originally constructed as a lodge house for Mayfield House, built in 1854 for Robert Wright after who the nearby Wrights Hill is named.

The house passed into the hands of Southampton City Council in 1937 with the grounds opening as a public park and the lodge in use as a park keeper’s residence.

Now up for auction early June 2011. Sadly within the last 5 weeks vandals and thieves have broken in and trashed the place. However I was pleased to see an old piano relatively untouched.






































































































































































































































































































































On my second viewing someone had kicked the door in. I was told there is a huge hole in the roof and people keep getting in that way too. I was also told that all the internal damage was caused within the last 5 weeks because the place hadn't been properly secured.


----------



## sue blackeagle (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice One Mate. hope the place doesnt get any more damage. Ruddy Chavs !


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely love the cast iron fireplace with the art nouveau tile surround...that's a really beaut find.
Cheers, bean.


----------



## waley_bean (Jun 5, 2011)

The cellar was a bit scary. You have to climb down this old wobbly wooden ladder which looks like it might break at any moment. I was reassured that some buff muscular bloke had climbed down there recently and it took his weight, so I didn't feel so bad! lol.

Sadly most of the damage is by Pikeys, taking literally every piece of copper and lead they can get their hands on. They've done a lot of damage in the area lately.


----------



## matt22272 (Jun 5, 2011)

*nice*

Hi mate, great pictures, ive been past there a few times and fancied an explore and your post has made me think it will be worth my while


----------



## waley_bean (Jun 5, 2011)

matt22272 said:


> Hi mate, great pictures, ive been past there a few times and fancied an explore and your post has made me think it will be worth my while



Pm'd you.


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 6, 2011)

Love the old piano


----------



## Lurkingwitch (Jun 6, 2011)

Great photos, especially the deco fireplace. Thank you!


----------

